# Angler von 15 Haien umkreist



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2018)

Redaktionell

*Angler von 15 Haien umkreist​*
Bei uns ist man als Angler auf Nord- oder Ostsee glücklicherweise nicht so mit Haien in direktem Kontakt wie in Australien. Was die beiden Angler da erlebt haben (und an Hand des Tones auch recht gelassen) müsste ich nicht zwangsweise erlebt haben. Vor allem auch, weil das NICHT auf einem großen Boot war!
Ich begnüge mich gerne weiter mit Schweinswalen und Robben auf Nord- und Ostsee  - DENNOCH: BEEINDRUCKENDES VIDEO!

*Zum Video:*



https://www.msn.com/de-de/wetter/other/angler-von-haien-umkreist/vp-AAuM6S0


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Ukel (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler von 15 Haien umkreist*

Es sieht ja so aus, als würden die Haie einen Fischschwarm umkreisen und weniger das Boot, zumal die Angler auf die Stelle mit den Haien zufahren. Ich denke mal, in diesem Fall wärest auch du, Thomas, nicht wesentlich gefährdet :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler von 15 Haien umkreist*

Selbst ich wär wohl für 15! Haie selbst bei meiner Statur nicht mehr als Vorspeise ;-))

Trotzdem müsst ich das nicht haben...


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler von 15 Haien umkreist*

Für mich sieht das aus als wäre das kein Boot sondern so ein Jetski !?

Ich hab es einmal erlebt wie unweit meines Bootes ein Finnwal aufgetaucht ist - ein faszinierender Moment. Und dennoch war ich froh, dass er sich für unser 7m Aluboot NICHT interessiert hat


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler von 15 Haien umkreist*

ja, Jetski - viel zu nahe mit den Füssen an den Haien..

Ähnlich "doof" wär da sicher ein Sit on Top Kayak - auch zu nahe an Zähnen..

jajajaja, nennt mich ruhig Weichei....


----------



## Deep Down (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler von 15 Haien umkreist*

Na, dass ist aber ne irreführende Headline!

Da sind wohl eher alle hingejettet und umkreisen die Haie nebst Fischschwarm!


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler von 15 Haien umkreist*

Baitball+Haie=Klickbait

Jürgen


----------



## hans albers (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler von 15 Haien umkreist*



> Na, dass ist aber ne irreführende Headline!




yap.. 
erinnert an b...zeitung....


----------



## raubangler (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler von 15 Haien umkreist*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hab es einmal erlebt wie unweit meines Bootes ein Finnwal aufgetaucht ist - ein faszinierender Moment. Und dennoch war ich froh, dass er sich für unser 7m Aluboot NICHT interessiert hat



Der hatte Dein Boot vermutlich gar nicht wahrgenommen.
Wie sonst ist zu erklären, dass so viele Segelboote auf dem Atlantik von Walen gerammt werden?
Nach oben haben die wohl kein Sonar.....oder die Wasseroberfläche reflektiert oder was auch immer....


----------



## UMueller (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler von 15 Haien umkreist*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Na, dass ist aber ne irreführende Headline!
> 
> Da sind wohl eher alle hingejettet und umkreisen die Haie nebst Fischschwarm!


Genauso schauts aus. Mit einer reißerrischen Überschrift dazu kommen dann die Clicks. Man weckt die Sensationsgier der Menschen, die dann entäuscht mit ansehen das die Haie Kleinfisch fressen und eben keinen Angler


----------



## oberfranke (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler von 15 Haien umkreist*

Hmmh ich habe immer gedacht zum Haie anfüttern nimmt man so nen Brei aus Fischstücken Fischöl und so. 
 Die Idee mit den ganzen Anglern anzufüttern ist nicht schlecht, da hält man sie sicher lange am Futterplatz. Ob die dann noch fressen ist halt fraglich.


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler von 15 Haien umkreist*

Danke für die Info Wolfgang, das ist interessant. 

Ich kenne das mit den Haien nur aus Norwegen - wenn man an der falschen Ecke ist kanns auch passieren dass man ausschließlich kleine Haie fängt. 

Macht viel Spaß wenn man 600g Blei dran hat, gerade auf 250m abgelassen hat und dann merkt wie es am Köder "nagt" :q


----------



## hans albers (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler von 15 Haien umkreist*



> Seitdem Haie in viele Länder geschützt sind, habe die sich schlagartig vermehrt.



das halte ich für ein gerücht,
kann natürlich stellen weise so sein, 
aber auf die ganze  welt bezogen welt sind haie
(bzw. viele arten) stark dezimiert oder vom ausssterben bedroht.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler von 15 Haien umkreist*

Rute rein ins Wasser und den Drill geniessen :q:q:q...


----------



## oberfranke (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Angler von 15 Haien umkreist*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Macht man wenn auf Thun gefischt wird aber nicht auf Haie!



Sicher? Seit wann?


----------

